# Free doodle things [closed]



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 13, 2016)

'Sup.

I. . .

Haven't posted here in forever.

Okay so to the point. I gots the art blocks. So for a little while ill be taking requests. I could do 1 i could do 20. I wont be taking thes on a first come first serve basis, ill just pick the ones i feel like doing at the time. I'm also open to drawing pretty much anything (even nsfw but ill probably fail at it ;u. Boys, girls, skeletons, fandom stuff, mayors, ocs, whatever you want man.

So yeah. These'll be free, don't try to pay me or i shall send it back like the evil person i am. (?Д` )

For examples of art look at my tumblr : mewmewmewm@tumblr.com or check in the spoiler:



Spoiler













So yup. Imma go eat and then i'll do some drawy type things.

Thank you for reading this blarb of text and i look forward to drawing with you guys!

Completed Requests:


Spoiler


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 13, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1201

Thank you ^~^


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 13, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...bs-&#10071;&#65039;&#8265;&#65039;&highlight=
One of my ocs? YOUR ART IS SO CUTE!!!


----------



## zeoli (Feb 13, 2016)

Hey, welcome back!!

Could you do Lunae for me?  Thanks!


----------



## SageAutumn (Feb 13, 2016)

Could you draw my mayor? She's just the one in my avatar. Let me know if you would like a better picture.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 13, 2016)

Spoiler: My mayor please!











Thanks.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 13, 2016)

Omg I love your art I hope you consider drawing one of my BBs

Charisma
Mieru


----------



## boujee (Feb 13, 2016)

Aye welcome back!

Can you perhaps consider her:


Spoiler: oh my stars


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 13, 2016)

Your art is awesome!

Are you able to draw Riolu and Pikachu high fiving or something?


----------



## Locket (Feb 13, 2016)

AHHHHHHH ITS MEW!



Spoiler:  Joy refs





(Bottom by Evvie)


----------



## Venn (Feb 13, 2016)

Could you do my new OC, Mira please?
I hope you consider her!



Spoiler: Mira


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 13, 2016)

I love your art omg ;u;

Maybe consider drawing my cool dog? x (headcolor: x)
(Include my avi and my sig as refs too! Sorry if they're all just half-bust ^^; )

Orrrrrrr my dorky face? c: x x


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 13, 2016)

ahh  thank you guys so much for your nice comments! It really does mean a lot to me! ;u;



Paperboy012305 said:


> Spoiler: My mayor please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ta daaaa~ 




sorry for the sketchiness (is that a word?)

Edit: Fixed~! (hopefully!)


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 13, 2016)

Mewmewmewm said:


> ahh  thank you guys so much for your nice comments! It really does mean a lot to me! ;u;
> 
> 
> Ta daaaa~
> ...



Can I just say his mayor turned out amazing!
I'm sure he's going to love it!


----------



## Locket (Feb 13, 2016)

Mewmewmewm said:


> ahh  thank you guys so much for your nice comments! It really does mean a lot to me! ;u;
> 
> 
> Ta daaaa~
> ...



Woah

Woah

Put your art all over TBT again

I took a look at your DA and I remember the Amber one


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 13, 2016)

Omg your art is so gorgeous!! ;A;

[Here's] a link to my refs. Feel free to do any if you're interested! ^-^


----------



## Wewikk (Feb 13, 2016)

You can try mine I have my Star Wars oc should be fun to draw.

Heres some close ups for easy refrances.




If you can this is the shape we are going for.

http://orig11.deviantart.net/f72b/f/2015/117/2/f/filia_bikini_by_kohn_nz-d8r9aff.jpg

Feel free to add props if you want


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 13, 2016)

Mewmewmewm said:


> ahh  thank you guys so much for your nice comments! It really does mean a lot to me! ;u;
> 
> 
> Ta daaaa~
> ...


Just saw this and it looks great! Keep it up with your style for other requests.


----------



## hestu (Feb 13, 2016)

If you're still doing requests and if you feel like it I'd really like a drawing of my mayor  Thank you for your consideration!



Spoiler


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 13, 2016)

SageAutumn said:


> Could you draw my mayor? She's just the one in my avatar. Let me know if you would like a better picture.


all done~


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 14, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Just saw this and it looks great! Keep it up with your style for other requests.



Ahhh thank you very much! Style consistently is always somewhat of a problem for me (?Д` ) 
Im glad you like it!


Bunny Bento said:


> Woah
> 
> Woah
> 
> ...



Brooo thats ancient history ∑(ﾟДﾟ) im surprised anyone remembers me lol

Im honored that you think i should spam you all with my doodles XD


Luckypinch said:


> Can I just say his mayor turned out amazing!
> I'm sure he's going to love it!



Thank you very much for the compliment! （＾ω＾）


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 14, 2016)

hihi! can you consider one of them? ^^ xx thank you!


----------



## himeki (Feb 14, 2016)

Would you maybe do Kira?
http://sta.sh/2c822lqn0j0?edit=1
Nice to see you back!
I HOPE YOU OPEN COMMS AGIN


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 14, 2016)

Can you draw a very cute snail please? It is very important.


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

omg it's adorable!! my OC?



Spoiler:


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 14, 2016)

your art is great!

could you draw her please?

ty for considering c:


----------



## Marisska (Feb 14, 2016)

These are soo cute! Could you try Biskit the lazy dawg villager in a cute pose?


----------



## Roxi (Feb 14, 2016)

Beautiful art 

Consider her: http://sta.sh/01awzwsc3vqc


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 14, 2016)

aixoo said:


> omg it's adorable!! my OC?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



blahh I tried my best at doing a chibi but I'm a bit out of practice; hopefully its not too bad! ;A;


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

Mewmewmewm said:


> blahh I tried my best at doing a chibi but I'm a bit out of practice; hopefully its not too bad! ;A;



aww ty!! my first piece of art of her ^^


----------



## Peter (Feb 14, 2016)

//slips ref in
*ref*
thanks for considering!


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 14, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Can you draw a very cute snail please? It is very important.


( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

*NSFW Warning*


Spoiler











Did i do it right. . .


----------



## himeki (Feb 14, 2016)

Mewmewmewm said:


> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> 
> *NSFW Warning*
> 
> ...



OMFG IM CRYING


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 15, 2016)

Mewmewmewm said:


> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> 
> *NSFW Warning*
> 
> ...



I can't even.


----------



## Locket (Feb 15, 2016)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Brooo thats ancient history ∑(ﾟДﾟ) im surprised anyone remembers me lol
> 
> Im honored that you think i should spam you all with my doodles XD



I've been here since 2014, of course I remember you!

You were one of the best artists on TBT, and I could never buy your art/ you just never did my requests.

But yeah put your art everywhere again! It's awesome!

I took a look at this thread like: "Oh, just another freeb thread."

But I took a look and: "IT"S MEWMS!


----------



## kelpy (Feb 15, 2016)

uuuuugrhrhhg
you're one of those amazing artists that gets a kajillion requests and I never will get art from ;-;
*"accidentally" drops this in your pocket*


Spoiler: her maybe?



View attachment 164885


have a nice day <3


----------



## MintySky (Feb 15, 2016)

Can you please do my OC?: 


Spoiler







Thanks!


----------



## SageAutumn (Feb 15, 2016)

Mewmewmewm said:


> all done~



I love it! Thank you so much!


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 15, 2016)

Pxter said:


> //slips ref in
> *ref*
> thanks for considering!



Ja Jaaaa~




I'm not sure how many requests I'll be able to get through this week due to all my tests ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> I can't even.


_( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) You wanted thisss_


SageAutumn said:


> I love it! Thank you so much!



ahh I'm very happy you like it! Your mayor is so cute!


Bunny Bento said:


> I've been here since 2014, of course I remember you!
> 
> You were one of the best artists on TBT, and I could never buy your art/ you just never did my requests.
> 
> ...



BUT IT 'TWAS I,
THE FRENCHIEST OF ALL THE FRIES

But thank you very much for all your support for all this time!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 16, 2016)

I never asked for _this!_

_it haunts me...._


----------



## Kiera943 (Feb 16, 2016)

Omg I love your style and the color schemes!
Maybe my acnl mayor? {x}
Thank you for considering! Suu cute!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 16, 2016)

my mayor? (she is in siggy)


----------



## Peter (Feb 16, 2016)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Ja Jaaaa~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aaah thank you so much I love it!! these are amazing you're too kind <33


----------



## Jint (Feb 16, 2016)

eep these are adorable ; o ;
consider my ocs here maybe? uvu
​


----------



## sej (Feb 16, 2016)

AHHH mewms <3333
Maybe my OC? 
Refs are in my signature and my avatar <333


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 16, 2016)

oh wow, these are beautiful!  maybe you would consider my oc?  thank you (✿◠‿◠) 



Spoiler: pepper's oc


----------



## Venn (Feb 16, 2016)

Venice said:


> Could you do my new OC, Mira please?
> I hope you consider her!
> 
> 
> ...



Reposting.
I hope that this can be my prize that I won from Art Games??
Does that ring a bell?


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 16, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> AHHHHHHH ITS MEW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja jaaaaaa~




(I'm sorry for the messiness, I was too lazy to actually lineart ;u; )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Venice said:


> Reposting.
> I hope that this can be my prize that I won from Art Games??
> Does that ring a bell?



Yes! Wahh I was going to contact you about that! I just wasn't really sure if you'd want my still want my crappy art after all this time 人(_ _*) I will get on that now~


----------



## Venn (Feb 16, 2016)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Yes! Wahh I was going to contact you about that! I just wasn't really sure if you'd want my still want my crappy art after all this time 人(_ _*) I will get on that now~



It's not crappy! You were the top artist I wanted!
I was very happy when I cashed in for you!
Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## Locket (Feb 16, 2016)

Mewmewmewm said:


> ja jaaaaaa~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I"M SHAKING ITS SO GOOD

It's not that messy! It's beautiful!

Thanks so much Mew!


----------



## Locket (Feb 16, 2016)

Mewmewmewm said:


> ja jaaaaaa~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I"M SHAKING ITS SO GOOD

It's not that messy! It's beautiful!

Thanks so much Mew!


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 17, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> I love your art omg ;u;
> 
> Maybe consider drawing my cool dog? x (headcolor: x)
> (Include my avi and my sig as refs too! Sorry if they're all just half-bust ^^; )
> ...



Repost! ♡


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi I love your art! I hope you'll consider drawing one of my OCs c:

Charisma
Mieru


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 17, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...bs-&#10071;&#65039;&#8265;&#65039;&highlight=
> One of my ocs? YOUR ART IS SO CUTE!!!



Rip


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 17, 2016)

Venice said:


> It's not crappy! You were the top artist I wanted!
> I was very happy when I cashed in for you!
> Can't wait to see the final product!


okiedokie, all done! Sorry for the (super) long wait! I hope it's not too bad ;u;


----------



## himeki (Feb 17, 2016)

MEWMS PLEASE OPEN COMMS AGAIN


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

Mewmewmewm said:


> okiedokie, all done! Sorry for the (super) long wait! I hope it's not too bad ;u;



crying because these are so cute.
I want 20000.


----------



## Venn (Feb 17, 2016)

Mewmewmewm said:


> okiedokie, all done! Sorry for the (super) long wait! I hope it's not too bad ;u;



:O THIS IS SO PERFECT!
Thank you!!!
I love it!


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 17, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> MEWMS PLEASE OPEN COMMS AGAIN



YES PLEASE


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 17, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> MEWMS PLEASE OPEN COMMS AGAIN



And let me reserve a slot since they were so full last time


----------



## himeki (Feb 17, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> And let me reserve a slot since they were so full last time



SAME OK


----------



## PeeBraiin (Feb 17, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1156
Tysm~


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 17, 2016)

Pasta said:


> crying because these are so cute.
> I want 20000.


*casually draws 20000 dank memes out of spite*


Venice said:


> :O THIS IS SO PERFECT!
> Thank you!!!
> I love it!


Ahhh, no problem! Im very happy you like it! ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ again, sorry for the wait!



Luckypinch said:


> YES PLEASE





Pokemanz said:


> And let me reserve a slot since they were so full last time





MayorEvvie said:


> MEWMS PLEASE OPEN COMMS AGAIN





MayorEvvie said:


> SAME OK


((((；ﾟДﾟ))))))) *hyperventilating* WAHHH COMMITMENT NOOOOOO~
But in all seriousness i'm not sure if i'm ready to commit to another shop unless it was rlc which im not sure if theres enough intrest for. But i am considering either an auction or maybe something like the art games again for the people who dont have loads of tbt. . .? except i dont know how i would put that together (?Д` )


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 17, 2016)

Chiisanacx said:


> Hi I love your art! I hope you'll consider drawing one of my OCs c:
> 
> Charisma
> Mieru


ta daaaaaaaaa~


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 18, 2016)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## kelpy (Feb 18, 2016)

Pasta said:


> uuuuugrhrhhg
> you're one of those amazing artists that gets a kajillion requests and I never will get art from ;-;
> *"accidentally" drops this in your pocket*
> 
> ...



repost!


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 18, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Omg your art is so gorgeous!! ;A;
> 
> [Here's] a link to my refs. Feel free to do any if you're interested! ^-^



Repost!


----------



## scotch (Feb 18, 2016)

CAN I BUY
UH
UH UHFS
NJWOJW
I WANT A PERSON IN MESSY BLACK HAIR, A GRAY BEANIE, A LIGHT GRAYBSWEATSHIRT, AND IN SHORTS (COLOR DOESNT MATTER)
With the socks below:
http://wearpinkwednesdays.com/harry-potter-hogwarts-house-knee-socks/


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 18, 2016)

my mayor? she in my sig


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 18, 2016)

Pssssssssttt 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...B4-%E2%96%BD-)%EF%BE%89&p=6199196#post6199196

Im doin an auction thingggggg~


----------



## scotch (Feb 18, 2016)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Pssssssssttt
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...B4-%E2%96%BD-)%EF%BE%89&p=6199196#post6199196
> 
> Im doin an auction thingggggg~




R U STILL SELLING I NEED YOUR ART <3


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 18, 2016)

enders said:


> R U STILL SELLING I NEED YOUR ART <3


Ah yes i am currently doing an auction. I will still be doing requests however  auction slots will take priority~


----------



## scotch (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm never gonna get my order am i


----------



## boujee (Feb 19, 2016)

enders said:


> I'm never gonna get my order am i



It isn't first come first serve


----------



## scotch (Feb 19, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> It isn't first come first serve



I know


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 19, 2016)

enders said:


> I'm never gonna get my order am i



Don't be rude, freebies are up to the artist.


----------



## scotch (Feb 19, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Don't be rude, freebies are up to the artist.



I'm not being rude I'm just checking because almost always my art requests, freebie or not, or usual never given to me


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 19, 2016)

enders said:


> I'm not being rude I'm just checking because almost always my art requests, freebie or not, or usual never given to me



i'm not trying to be rude here either, but artists don't just magically get art done in two seconds without any hassle. We're not just mean lean art making machines ya know? It takes lots of time (a lot in my case XD ) staring at a single canvas and effort. So it rubs me the wrong way a bit when i decide to give my time away for free and people instantly think their entitled to my art. I'm just doing these for fun to cheer myself up, i don't even have to be giving these away at all. Again, i don't think that was your intention to be rude but still, try to be a little considerate of artists who give their services away for free 

Also thank you Pokemanz and Gamzee for standing up for me.


----------



## scotch (Feb 19, 2016)

Mewmewmewm said:


> i'm not trying to be rude here either, but artists don't just magically get art done in two seconds without any hassle. We're not just mean lean art making machines ya know? It takes lots of time (a lot in my case XD ) staring at a single canvas and effort. So it rubs me the wrong way a bit when i decide to give my time away for free and people instantly think their entitled to my art. I'm just doing these for fun to cheer myself up, i don't even have to be giving these away at all. Again, i don't think that was your intention to be rude but still, try to be a little considerate of artists who give their services away for free
> 
> Also thank you Pokemanz and Gamzee for standing up for me.





I think I just asked my question in a rude way, sorry.
I was going to say:
Well I can't say it without being rude


----------



## Fang4Ever (Feb 19, 2016)

Your art style is gorgeous! I'd love one of my new oc. c:



Spoiler


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 19, 2016)

Fang4Ever said:


> Your art style is gorgeous! I'd love one of my new oc. c:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Psst psst~
The link isn't working~ (?Д` )


Also since this is kind of an art dump i thought i'd post one of the auction prizes here:


----------



## kelpy (Feb 19, 2016)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Psst psst~
> The link isn't working~ (?Д` )
> 
> 
> Also since this is kind of an art dump i thought i'd post one of the auction prizes here:



I love this watercolour thing you've got going.. It looks like the sun is setting or something in this picture
so purty!


----------



## himeki (Feb 20, 2016)

heyyy that looks really nice! cant wait for mine hehe


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 20, 2016)

You should draw godzilla in a bikini, since you sexualized my snail. =[


----------



## classically.trained (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi, are you still doing these? 

If so, would consider drawing my mayor? (she's in my sig) I can tell from this thread that your art is extremely popular (and with good reason, it's gorgeous ), so I completely understand if you're too busy or would rather do other requests. I can pay you for your efforts  Happy drawing!


----------



## Elov (Feb 21, 2016)

Omg I remember your art shop from 2014! You've improved so much!! I'm honestly really inspired, I kinda regret how I stopped drawing for like a year. ;-; I'd be so happy if you could give my oc a go. If not it's okay. c: Thanks a bunch~

clicky


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 21, 2016)

Pasta said:


> uuuuugrhrhhg
> you're one of those amazing artists that gets a kajillion requests and I never will get art from ;-;
> *"accidentally" drops this in your pocket*
> 
> ...







all done!


----------



## giulsiruu (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm 





enders said:


> CAN I BUY
> UH
> UH UHFS
> NJWOJW
> ...


Wow, you must be excited


----------



## sej (Feb 21, 2016)

Sej said:


> AHHH mewms <3333
> Maybe my OC?
> Refs are in my signature and my avatar <333



Reposting ~ <3


----------



## hestu (Feb 22, 2016)

hillaruhsaur said:


> If you're still doing requests and if you feel like it I'd really like a drawing of my mayor  Thank you for your consideration!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reposting this in case you find time c:


----------



## kelpy (Feb 22, 2016)

Mewmewmewm said:


> all done!



ahh!!!
I love it so much, thank you!
Imma set it as my avatar, if that's okay.


----------



## giulsiruu (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey where's Enders order? It's been a month


----------



## Vickie (Feb 22, 2016)

♥_ Your drawings are so cute!!
Are you still taking requests? Perhaps you would consider my mayor?
I would totally pay for this too, just sooo cute! _♥
~♚Vickie​
Refs: http://imgur.com/6AeUcbW , http://imgur.com/n1IGcDx , http://imgur.com/qzLCqdp


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 23, 2016)

Pasta said:


> ahh!!!
> I love it so much, thank you!
> Imma set it as my avatar, if that's okay.



Ahh i'm very glad you like it! Of course thats okay! ( *｀ω?)



giulsiruu said:


> Hey where's Enders order? It's been a month



Um, excuse me? I don't understand what you mean. These are just free requests that I do in my spare time, no one is paying me for this so there aren't any orders. Also Ender's request was only put in a few days ago, certainly not a month. This post really confuses me as to what exactly you meant. . .


----------



## hestu (Feb 23, 2016)

giulsiruu said:


> Hey where's Enders order? It's been a month



It's only been like 5 days and the artist hasn't guaranteed anyone anything? Also enders was a bit demanding for no reason so... ?\_(ツ)_/? Everyone should give Mewmewmewm her time and appreciate her free art


----------



## boujee (Feb 23, 2016)

giulsiruu said:


> Hey where's Enders order? It's been a month




It's been like five days. These request aren't first come first serve, they're base on the option of the artist not you. These are free.


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 23, 2016)

giulsiruu said:


> Hey where's Enders order? It's been a month



You and enders are being really rude and insensitive, these are just freebies and you should be thankful to mewmewmewm for giving time for things like these. Have some shame, and be polite. Didn't get what you want? Move on, kid. Not that hard.
Also this thread isn't even a month old, so stop exaggerating.


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 23, 2016)

People like that really irritate me. We're all lucky Mewms is even doing this, for FREE no less. We're talking gorgeous art worth 1k+ for FREE. No one is entitled to anything, and yet there will always be those who are greedy and demand every little thing.


----------



## giulsiruu (Feb 23, 2016)

Uh I was just curious where was his order because I was looking foward to seeing ti


----------



## sej (Feb 23, 2016)

giulsiruu said:


> Uh I was just curious where was his order because I was looking foward to seeing ti



Well you couldn't even guarantee that mewmewmewm was going to do it, and you said it in a very demanding and rude way.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 23, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?350601-Draw-them-My-bbs-❗️⁉️&highlight=
I can't recall if I posted here, but your art is amazing! and I cant afford the acution..loll


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 23, 2016)

giulsiruu said:


> Uh I was just curious where was his order because I was looking foward to seeing ti



It's not an "order" it's a request. No one is obligated to do anything.


----------



## giulsiruu (Feb 24, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> It's not an "order" it's a request. No one is obligated to do anything.



sorry but my English is bad I'm from jtaly


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 24, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> I love your art omg ;u;
> 
> Maybe consider drawing my cool dog? x (headcolor: x)
> (Include my avi and my sig as refs too! Sorry if they're all just half-bust ^^; )
> ...


guess who just got a snow day~( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)






- - - Post Merge - - -



giulsiruu said:


> sorry but my English is bad I'm from jtaly



Ahhh sorry, I didn't mean to seem like I was attacking you, i just get a lot of people who insist upon free art without considering my situation first so I got a little heated there. Don't worry about it! Sometimes I say things that can come across the wrong way too~
I'm hoping I can maybe get to everyone's request eventually, but I have no idea how long that'll take (?Д` ) hopefully people are okay with waiting a little bit!

But thanks again guys for coming to my defense (・Д・)ノ you're all pretty cool~


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 25, 2016)

Mewmewmewm said:


> guess who just got a snow day~( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



AH OMG THIS IS SO ADORABLE !!!! <3 especially love the chubby legs, so accurate and cute. ; v;
Thank you so much! And kudos to you for handing a situation maturely. c:


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 25, 2016)

Vickie said:


> ♥_ Your drawings are so cute!!
> Are you still taking requests? Perhaps you would consider my mayor?
> I would totally pay for this too, just sooo cute! _♥
> ~♚Vickie​
> Refs: http://imgur.com/6AeUcbW , http://imgur.com/n1IGcDx , http://imgur.com/qzLCqdp



'sup


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 25, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> oh wow, these are beautiful!  maybe you would consider my oc?  thank you (✿◠‿◠)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pepper's oc



reposting just in case you still have time to do these (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## Vickie (Feb 25, 2016)

Mewmewmewm said:


> 'sup



♥_ Thank you so much, this is too cuteee!!
Love it so much!! c:
I'm gonna use it as my sig!! You're awesome!! c: _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi there~ I'd really love a cute drawing of my mayor if you get a chance! ^^ 

ref album: http://imgur.com/a/eVSW5 (she's suppose to have blue eyes but I haven't had shampoodle open for 14 days yet! hope thats okay!) 

Thank you so much and I adore your art, it's so gorgeous! ♥


----------



## quartztho (Feb 26, 2016)

*internally screaming* Your art is absolutely beautiful omg
If you wish to draw my OC's: 


Spoiler



 
OR
 (yes, I ship it! help me)


(But even if you don't I'll still be lurking lmao)
Have a nice day!! ❤


----------



## sej (Feb 26, 2016)

Mewmewmewm said:


> 'sup





Mewmewmewm said:


> guess who just got a snow day~( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



//cries
These are beautiful. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

My post isn't showing up?


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 26, 2016)

Vickie said:


> ♥_ Thank you so much, this is too cuteee!!
> Love it so much!! c:
> I'm gonna use it as my sig!! You're awesome!! c: _♥
> ~♚Vickie​



Ahh, no prob bob ( *｀ω?) i'm glad you like it~!


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 27, 2016)

Bumpy bump~


----------



## MintySky (Feb 27, 2016)

Can you maybe draw my mayor?: 



Spoiler






 (Shes wearing the ballet slippers and no socks btw.)

Thanks! c:


----------



## hestu (Feb 27, 2016)

Reposting c:



Spoiler


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 27, 2016)

Hello!<3
Would you be willing to draw me?


Spoiler






Except now I have short hair, kinda like this one that you did:


Spoiler










Thank youuu~


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 27, 2016)

quietly-stuttered said:


> Hi there~ I'd really love a cute drawing of my mayor if you get a chance! ^^
> 
> ref album: http://imgur.com/a/eVSW5 (she's suppose to have blue eyes but I haven't had shampoodle open for 14 days yet! hope thats okay!)
> 
> Thank you so much and I adore your art, it's so gorgeous! ♥


Ahh thank you ;u; here ya go~


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 27, 2016)

Yoo I'm back again for your lovely art! 
I recently got a new OC and was hoping if you could give drawing her a shot!
Usami


----------



## riummi (Feb 28, 2016)

mmmm i love the sparkles
any of these would be gr8 - thanks for considering!
http://toyhou.se/riummi/characters


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Feb 28, 2016)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Ahh thank you ;u; here ya go~



omg~ She's so perfect! Thank you thank you! >w<


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 28, 2016)

I am very sorry to say but I sadly will not be doing these anymore as I am now doing Paypal commissions. Thank you so much everyone for all your support and wish me luck!

If you want any info on the commissions you can find it here: http://mewmewmewm1.deviantart.com/journal/Paypal-Commissions-OPEN-593665404


----------



## Venn (Feb 28, 2016)

Good Luck!
Thanks for the Awesome Pieces you've done!


----------



## Peter (Feb 28, 2016)

I just wanted to say thanks again for mine, it was so kind of you to do these as freebs!

Good luck with your commissions, I'm sure they'll go great - your art is amazing!~


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

thank you for the freeb you made me!

good luck on your commissions (i also wished u luck in deviantart!) ~


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Feb 29, 2016)

I want to thank you again for my beautiful piece! Good luck, I'm sure you'll do fantastic and you'll prob hear from me again! I'd love to get another piece from you eventually because I really do adore your style. ♥ Best wishes my friend~


----------



## Mayor Yosuke (Feb 29, 2016)

Would you be ok with drawing my OC, Melanie, finding the mayor passed out on her couch?  

(Ok, I was out at the island for two hours trying to catch a marlin for Alice --my favorite animal.  She's since moved away.  It was unannounced.  As a result, it was 12am by the time I was done.  This is what was going through my head at the time....I love to create stories, --I even have an ACNL game theory written out.) 

Backstory:  Mayor Yosuke was so tired, he mistook Melanie's house for his on the way back from Alice's place.  He went inside and crashed out on the couch.  The next morning, Melanie came downstairs  in her pajamas to find him passed out asleep in her living room.  By this point, Melanie was new with only a living room and upstairs bedroom, and had not formally met the mayor yet.  Well, now she has.


so


----------



## sej (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank you for doing these! 
Good luck with your commissions ~ <3


----------



## Mayor Yosuke (Feb 29, 2016)

Oh.... didn't realize until after I'd posted that you're not doing this anymore.  Sorry to bug you.  Good luck with your art.


----------

